# 2001 M3 - Carbon Black



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

..


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Pic2


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Pic3


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Pic4


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Excellent! Congratulations by the way. Having read most of your posts about test driving all the different "underpowered" E46's, I am glad you found a car that fits you so perfectly.

I know the car is Black/Black, but do you have any pics of the interior?


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Unfortunately, it's not clean---


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Sig:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Beautiful! And tinted too  Interior needs some love, though, desperately :yikes: 

That's a good place to take pics, we'll have to do a M photo-shoot there sometime 

Btw, I've found the closest thing to a small tight auto-cross except on public road... A small driveway to a parking lot, around Niagara-on-the-Lake. I'm keeping that location secret :eeps:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> *Unfortunately, it's not clean--- *












Get some mats for that beautiful car!


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

am I the only one without a M3 now????

Raja


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

*you need wheels*

you need wheels bro and QUICK


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

and i can bring those to you. lol
i love HREs

raja


----------

